# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Μεταλλαγμένες φραγκόκοτες

## Gull



----------


## vagelis76

Έλα βρε Γιάννη να πάρει ζωή και η ενότητα της Φάρμας!!!!!!!!!!
Είχαμε παλιότερα....δεν αντεχόταν οι κραυγές της μερικές φορές.

----------


## Gull

> Έλα βρε Γιάννη να πάρει ζωή και η ενότητα της Φάρμας!!!!!!!!!!
> Είχαμε παλιότερα....δεν αντεχόταν οι κραυγές της μερικές φορές.


 εγω δε την αντεχω με τιποτα!μονο ο συναγερμος τους μου αρεσει.δεν ειναι δικες μου μακαρι να χα αυτο το χωρο.κλαψ.

----------


## andreas142

Παιδιά η φραγκόκοτα δεν είναι γιά να την έχεις κοντά σε σπίτι . Εάν έχεις κοτέτσι σε χωράφια μακρυά απο σπίτια τοτε ναι! Λένε για τις χήνες ότι κάνουν θόρυβο αλλά οι φραγκόκοτες είναι πραγματικά σειρήνες έχουν δύο ήχους ο ένας είνα κάπως ( κοκλον κοκλον κοκλον ) και  ο άλλος είναι ο πιο σπαστικό και μοιάζει σαν εξατμισή απο μηχνάκι όταν μαρσάρει ! Εγώ είχα δύο τις οποίες τις  έσφαξα έχουν πολύ νόστιμο κρέας ! το κρέας τους είναι σκουρόχρωμο και πολύ πιο νόστημο απο τις κότας δεν έχει ή γεύση του αυτήν την (κοτίλα) .Η φραγκόκοτα βέβαια δεν πίανει πολλά κιλα όπως ένα κόκκορας ες πούμε αλλά είναι πιο πιοτικό κρέας!

----------


## Gull

μπορεις να μη μας γυρνας τα αντερα?δε μας ενδιαφερει ποιο εχει πιο νοστιμο κρεας.αν ειναι να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα ποιου πουλιου το κρεας προτιματε σε φορουμ χασαπηδων και να ανοιξουμε ενα αλλο τροποι για να μαδησω ευκολα τη γαλοπουλα μου.

----------


## Gull

θες πρασινα αυγα που δεν εχουν χοληστερινη και εχουν και μειωμενη λεπτινη?απο rumpless araucana?

----------


## andreas142

Το θέμα είναι κάπως γενικό συγνώμη εάν σε πείραξε η παρατήρηση μου

----------


## andreas142

Ναι θα ήθελα!

----------


## Gull

κανουν ομως πολλα οικοπεδα...

----------


## andreas142

τι ενωείς κάνουν πολλά οικόπεδα?

----------


## Ryu

ειχαμε 2 παλια,ενα ζευγαρι..μας τις εφαγε αλεπου :/

----------


## Gull

μεγαριτικες?

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Παιδια αν παρω 1(το τονιζω 1)φραγκοκοτα λετε να εχω μεγαλο προβλημα με εναν παρανοικο γειτονα που τον ενοχλουν τα παντα(κυριως τα κοκκορια)?Θα φωναζει συνεχεια η' μιας και θα ειναι μονη και δεν θα εχει καποια συγγενη της να τα..λενε θα ειναι σχετικα πιο ησυχη?

----------


## οδυσσέας

μακρια, θα σου σπασει τα νευρα και η φραγκοκοτα και ο γειτονας.

----------


## geofil

> Παιδια αν παρω 1(το τονιζω 1)φραγκοκοτα λετε να εχω μεγαλο προβλημα με εναν παρανοικο γειτονα που τον ενοχλουν τα παντα(κυριως τα κοκκορια)?Θα φωναζει συνεχεια η' μιας και θα ειναι μονη και δεν θα εχει καποια συγγενη της να τα..λενε θα ειναι σχετικα πιο ησυχη?


Ναι θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Όχι εσύ, ο γείτονας. Αν τον ενοχλούν τα κοκόρια τότε η φραγκόκοτα θα του σπάσει τα νεύρα. 
Εγώ βέβαια δεν θα έκανα το χατήρι κανενός σπαστικού γείτονα.
Οι φραγκοκοτούλες μου έχουν πολύ πλάκα. Τα αυγά τους πολύ νόστιμα. Και είναι τα ιδανικά αυγά για να κάνεις πλάκα το Πάσχα. Δεν πρόκειται να στο σπάσει κανείς με τίποτα. Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο τσόφλι.

----------

